# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Brand New Tank Today



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Frank and I got a New Take today very excited to find this website...it has incredible information and very helpful individuals. The tank we got today is a JBJ Nanocube 24gal with the led moonlight. It is a incredible tank from what we can tell so far. We have put in gravel and florcite almost 50/50. I have been looking on here and some of you have the same thing while others swear by the substrate. I am wondering what is everyones advice on this its going to have about 30 plants in it some driftwood and about 20 small community fish. We had noticed that a lot of these tanks seem to have less fish. Anyway I will post some pics of the tank later tommorow would love some feedback thank you ...
fangeo


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is the tank so far....


----------



## entireleaves (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice.

I am one of the few that always has tons of fish in my tanks. Probably more then most people would think is a good idea but I rarely have problems.

If you are looking for some good fish for a planted tank (that won't eat plants or shrimp) try a few of the ones that I have. They are all gorgeous and fun to watch.

_Megalamphodus megalopterus_(black phantom tetras)
_Hyphessobrycon ornatus_ (ornate tetra)
_Nannostomus beckfordi_ (golden pencilfish)
_Nannostomus marginatus_ (dwarf pencilfish)
_Iriatherina werneri_ (threadfin rainbow)
_Trichopsis pumila_ (sparkling gourami)

I also have a pair of Otto cats and lots of Japonica, tiger, and cherry shrimp. My fish are adorable and beautiful and I highly recommend all of them.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks good so far! 

Re the fish, I also have many in my planted tanks. Though I tend to only stick with smaller, hardy specimens as I am still in the process of finding the right CO2, light, and fertilizer balance. 

I have one full grown angel in one tank that has managed to eat all my Japonica shrimp and my silver tip tetras. 

But I second the recommendation of Otto cats as they'll kick algae butt.


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

does anyone know why or what is causing the Nanocube 24 to have white cloudy water thought it was due to the florite or the gravel....possibly the ceramic pelets. Thought it would have cleared up if it was just cloudy water from the florite...any ideas???


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if you didn't thuroughly wash the florite, it's probably the problem. i usually wash mine for about 20 minutes before putting it in the tank. if you have any extra filters laying around (which few of us do) you could add those to help clear it out faster.


----------



## entireleaves (Mar 25, 2005)

My tank is finally crystal clear (five weeks later). I had such major green water that I got fed up and bought a UV sterlizer.

Now it sparkles.


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

I use flourite in my tanks and the water literally takes days to clear up. Like Russell, I wash/rinse the flourite for quite a while before adding it, and it's never good enough. If you water is still cloudy after a week, then something else might be going on.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmmm.... flourite will cause cloudy water with a yellowish tint. Does the water smell at all? Could be an ammonia bloom?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

bacteria did come to my mind, but ehhh, too bad to think of lol.


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Frank and I really took a good look at it tonight and we also got the polyfiber pads I had seen someone mention on here. That has worked wonders today the tank is so much better also created the DIY CO2 generator mentioned on the page and got it up and going. Also added the fancy male guppys. So far so good only bad thing we have seen is that it appears to be to stong of a current for the guppys does anyone know if the nanocubes have adjustable flow rates as the documents say nothing....and i really dont want to pull the pump out to look if it doesnt. Thank you


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

I would just like to thank everyone!!!!!! this has been so help and everyone is so nice here its great that people can use the internet to help like this....

Thank you so much


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Entireleaves,

I noticed you had a gourami...do you find they eat your plants?? Frank and I really like them but have seen where they are plant eaters... Also do you have any experience with Dwarf Puffers?? Some say they are fin nippers??? unless you keep them fat and happy!!! Also what about the larger puffers anyone had them and are they fin nippers ???

Thank you



> Originally posted by entireleaves:
> Very nice.
> 
> I am one of the few that always has tons of fish in my tanks. Probably more then most people would think is a good idea but I rarely have problems.
> ...


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is a picture of it as of today.....


----------



## entireleaves (Mar 25, 2005)

Plant eaters? Really? They are SO teeny tiny I can't imagine they would do much damage. My plants are all healthy and large and I don't notice any damage from anyone. I have never seen them even nip at a plant.

They mostly travel along the bottom through the grassy eleocharis looking for food. Two of them seem to be paired up. (at least one is always following the other...sometimes they seem to court each other a bit).

They are delightful little fish at most 1 1/2 inches if not less. Very bright and sparkly as the name would suggest. Every once in a while one of them makes this little clicking noise. Not the most obvious or showy of fish (For example I would not have them as the feature fish they hide too much and rarely swim out in the open for long stretches) but they are a good fish for the planted community tank.


----------



## entireleaves (Mar 25, 2005)

I forgot to add about puffers. I thought about getting the little dwarf ones but I was put off by all I read about them. I have those threadfin rainbows which are stunning and probably a new favorite.

I didn't want anything nipping those pretty fins.

In my tank the most dominant fish are the black phantoms (but since I have two pairs they mostly keep their aggression towards each other and now a bit toward the ornate tetras which are similar to them) and the one male golden pencil fish that I have. He is very feisty.

However no one seems to really cause anyone major grief. That is one of the things I like about having a very full active tank with a lot of fish. I find that no one really gets singled out this way.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

so, is the tank water clear yet?

also about the nano cube, robert had one that he sold here, and it did have adjustable flow rate. i think 3 levels. i'm sure someone can remember the brand it was. what brand is yours?


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

the tank is very clear today.....had to take the guppys out though to much water movement for them will ahve to pull the pump out and see about that flow control before we can put them back ....thank you will write more later


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Well update today is water is clear but still not sparkling clear guess that will come with time....also checked the pump no adjustments oh well guess the guppys just have to stay where they are....
Also the plants had been getting like pail almost frost bitten look to the leaves...thought it was a lack of light but, the take is pushing 75w of light to 24 gals so i think its safe to say we have plenty of light. I was reading around on here about and then I went to the pet store and was reading the back of some bottles for plants and saw how a lack of iron can cause the same thing so picked up some and added it...1.5 days later and they are doing well...the plants that had died off to much have gone but the others are darker green and sprouting roots like crazy...just in a day the growth is incredible.
still learning the names of the plants we have...
Also does anyone know what would be causing a white ghost like mold or mucus on the dirftwood. It is only on the bark side...it does not grow on the back side or where branches where its very strange. Im sure its common but couldnt find anyting on it.

Again thank you very much for everyones help....


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

not sure about the white stuff.

i'm sorry about the water flow. maybe you could make an attachment that lessened the flow or eased the output. if you need any ideas just let me know. 

also, are you using any type of co2?


----------



## Fangeo (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Russell yeah we made a DIY CO2 generator its working great shortly after that and the iron the like a day after the plants starting rooting like crazy....and getting more green is it normal for them to respond so quickly??? im use to land based plants and it taking weeks for a responce to a nutrient change.


----------

